# Verkaufe PC-Inneleben!!!!



## pasigroessenwahn (10. November 2010)

Hallo
Ich Verkaufe:

Q6600 @ 2,4GHZ boxed auf ASUS STRIKER EXTREME mit 4GB DDR2 passiv gekühlt und 2 8800GTX im SLI-Verbund

zusammen für 350€ VHB

Bei gefallen Nachricht an mich


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (11. November 2010)

Hi,

hätte Interesse an CPU, Board und Speicher.
Wenn das das einzeln verkaufen willst nenn mir Deine Preisvorstellung.


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (17. November 2010)

Sorry nur zusammen...
ab Sonntag bei e-bay...


----------

